# My Daughters first trail ride



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like she had a great time and wow what a beautiful place to ride! We ride with a local saddle club and I always love it when there are kids on the rides. Its usually old foggies like me so it nice to have some younger outlooks.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow very nice!
Aw cool, looks like she is a good rider! 
I have to agree that is a beautiful looking place to ride!


----------



## Huckabuck (Nov 13, 2007)

Yesterday wasnt enough so we went again in the rain
]









































She has done so well. Im proud of her. She had a bad experience 2 yrs ago but she has now overcome it and im not sure if i can keep her out of the saddle now.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

nice Paint horse!!! I like ebony and ivory as opposed to brown and white!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

What a cutie pie! She looks so happy.


----------



## Miss Dent (Sep 11, 2007)

oh, you guys look like you have a great time!
i wish we had trails like that over here.... 

but i have to say one thing........
HELMETS HELMETS HELMETS!!!

and also, beautifull horses....
good luck to your daughter for many happy riding years!


----------



## Huckabuck (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks We had a very good time and yes she's got the bug. I forgot to mention that these rides were at Kennesaw Mtn State Park. Its great for a short ride i think they only have 7 or 8 miles of trails so we rode twice. 

Well i got to saddle a horse for her so she can ride in the ring for a while


Thanks yall


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

she looks very comfy in the saddle...might i ask what was the accident?

dont forget to get her to wear her helmet and set the example yourself by wearing yours


----------



## Huckabuck (Nov 13, 2007)

kailei_bailei said:


> she looks very comfy in the saddle...might i ask what was the accident?
> 
> dont forget to get her to wear her helmet and set the example yourself by wearing yours


We bought a new horse a couple yrs ago and she went in the paddock cuz we were thinking of making it her horse. He charged her knocked her down a bit her real bad on the chest. She knew that she was never to go into the barn or paddock without me or mom. But she was excited and disobeyed the rules but she learned a very valueble lesson. That rules are made for a reason and horses can hurt you very badly thats why i mess with them before they do. Needless to say my bride to him back where she got him the same day. And what makes it so bad is we know the horse and its owners and it has never done anything like this before. Goes to show ya is that you can never be to safe around them.


----------



## Huckabuck (Nov 13, 2007)

Ok here we go again. She loves all the attention. She is our middle child so she dont get this often. 

So here she is


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Its great that she enjoys riding with mom and dad, and that she got over her bad horse attack. Nice trailer, you must be having a mild winter so far, riding in short sleeves. We are in the middle of an ice storm. My driveway is a skateing rink and the horses have icesickles hanging from there manes.


----------

